# Summary of our Hobby and the dangers within



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

This Very clear and rather poignient post was made on another thread....... I have felt the need to quote it here (as it may get lost among other posts)
as it is a very well written consise summary of the hobby in general.


_Principally, this post means the following;
Pro Keepers Lobby will be acting as a support team to FOCAS and in turn Chris Newman.
We will not be campaigning for the FBH as a federation as indeed they are an affiliate of FOCAS anyway.
The latter is in need of an immense makeover, and it must be decided by those involved with the FBH how they as a federation choose to proceed in this political climate for their affiliates, associate and for the individual memberships that they have.
The message to all keepers is simple, join a society, club, association whichever of your choice, and if you do not wish to join a current society then why not think about the Pro Keepers Lobby as an alternative or indeed as an additional to a society that you may already be a member to/of.
The FOCAS on Unification campaign is in its early days and there is indeed a great deal to be done in order for it to be effective. We have 130 odd supporters, and we are in need of more.
PKL is a hard line against apathy, opposition and ignorance.
We want to be seen doing something for the private keeper.
If that means rallying support against the European Protected Species act - then this is what we will do.
It means ensuring that keepers who do want to contribute to the future of their hobby and passion are able to do so in a constructive fashion.
The politics between the I.H.S and the FBH are theirs and theirs alone. PKL does not wish to conflict between either, but all l did was highlight that Societies feelings and emotion on this subject.
Advice to societies and clubs is do more to encourage keepers to your memberships, entice them and enthuse them.
Sadly the 90% of entire keeping hobby seemingly is only focused on attending society shows, where upon the purchase of animals can be found. Well let me say this, this ability is fast disappearing. Societies and clubs will find this harder to achieve without the help of a solid membership. 
The days of the show as Gordon posted not long back is going, memberships are dropping, the trust of the keeper to a society is vanishing. Now this is not purely down as a fault against the keeper, but society and also federation is allowing this to happen.
Why, because they insist on not really saying a great deal.
This does not help anyone, any one body, any one society or club.
WAKE UP!!
This is not scaremongering, this is fact. 
If you want to enthuse the keeper or hobbyist then make them part of this industry properly, not just by taking their membership fees and hosting the odd show – get them involved completely.
The industry is on the brink of collapse, the ability to keep animals is also on the brink.
Too many people are biting into the anti bullet of acceptance, your fate is in our hands! No its not, our fate is in our hands and that of society politics!
Too many inner society conflicts on a political nature that are nor directly serving this industry are biting into the ability only of that of preventing a keeper from joining a society and allowing their voice to be heard,
This is where some societies misunderstand.
You are there for your membership and as a society they are with you for your ability to allow them to continue in their freedom to keep.
The federation is there to support all the societies, clubs etc.
So the bulk of my post was to say this:
1] Identify what you wish to be fighting for?
2] Who you want to be seen to fighting with
3] Join a society, club etc that can do the best for your hobby.
4] Demand from your society, what are you doing for my membership, and me?
5] What are we doing as a society to fight those that oppose us?
6] That to remember that you – the private keeper – you are the backbone to this industry – without you, there is no industry, there are no societies, there are no federations, there are no lobbies, and there is no belief. Remember they need you! But you do need them, catch 22.
7] Work and fight together as a unified voice, we can but win.
It highlighted what Pro keepers lobby would be doing to serve FOCAS, and also how we intended to support and fight for the keeper’s ability. 

I hope this has made the above three posts easier reading. I would still say read them properly if you haven’t done so already

Rory Matier
Pro Keepers Lobby_


----------

